# Cancer and behavior



## rusty124 (Jun 30, 2009)

We just lost are 7 year old male golden to cancer on Wednesday ???. I have a question, the last few week he started sitting with his back to us. Anybody else noticed this behavior??


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

rusty124 said:


> We just lost are 7 year old male golden to cancer on Wednesday ???. I have a question, the last few week he started sitting with his back to us. Anybody else noticed this behavior??


So sorry for your loss Rusty. 7 is too young!! I haven't personally seen this behavior, but I have known some goldens to "distance" themselves a little bit towards the end. My Maggie had a few days towards the end where she didn't want to curl up next to me anymore, but would rather lay down a few feet away from me. Never did that before her last week.


----------

